# استراحة الحصن > منتدى الصور >  صور الجليد الذي ضرب مدينة VERSOiX السويسرية

## الوسادة



----------


## هدوء عاصف

*سبحان الله !
 عنجد بخوف !! الجليد مصيبة بخرّب كل اشي .. لو يصير عنا هيك اشي بعيد الشر لتنشل البلد شهرين !! موجة الثلوج والجليد اللي بتجتاح اوروبا مش طبيعية ، وع فكرة لما تبرّد بأوروبا بتحمّي عنا ، وهينا شايفين صرنا بشهر واحد وما نزلت غير شتوتين 
 العالم بتغيّر .. الله يرحمنا برحمته ..

 "ظهر الفساد في البر والبحر بما كسبت ايدي الناس ليذيقهم بعض الذي عملوا لعلهم يرجعون" صدق الله العظيم*

----------


## Rahma Queen

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
سبحان الله
بتصدقي اني بردت لما شفت الصور
بس يسلمو ايديكي صور من الاخر

----------

